# Monark Silver King Parts



## Sacket cycle works (May 16, 2017)

Looking for frames, forks, wheelsets, jeweled hornlights, and basically anything that is related to a 1930s silver king. Ill buy projects or bits and pieces. Let me know what you have!
Thanks
Chase


----------



## TR6SC (May 16, 2017)

Haven't got anything for you, but what a great bike to focus on! Wait, I've got a Monark chainring with holes in it for the circular guard. Needs chrome. Do you need it?


----------



## Sacket cycle works (May 16, 2017)

TR6SC said:


> Haven't got anything for you, but what a great bike to focus on! Wait, I've got a Monark chainring with holes in it for the circular guard. Needs chrome. Do you need it?



Send me some pics!
Thanks
Chase


----------

